# flyer dropping..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

evening all
just a quick question, i'm going to do some flyer-dropping over the weekend and was wondering what sort of 'areas' to target if that makes sense? any other ashford or kent based DW members will probably of heard of the parkfarm estate - which is a massive estate, would this be a good place to start? 

TIA
kev


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

i dropped a load of at local golf courses! nothing back since. re-designed flyers since as I used the word "Detailing" on the front. Changed to cleaning & valeting, then various "services" on the reverse

keep meaning to get myself round some of our "nicer" estates


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Mat, parkfarm is quite a nice estate - most cars seem to be under 5 years old i would say and theres plenty of jags, mercs, bmws etc around there. i'll get some printed tonight me thinks and give it a go


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Its all about the information, prices aren't important to the right clients. Remember a picture is worth 1000 words. Use the word detailing get them out their mindset and show what a "clean" car really is.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Its all about the information, prices aren't important to the right clients. Remember a picture is worth 1000 words. Use the word detailing get them out their mindset and show what a "clean" car really is.


thanks Spoony ive got a small portfolio started - need to print some more pics off for it actually. i'll do that and take it with me to show them what i can do:thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> thanks Spoony ive got a small portfolio started - need to print some more pics off for it actually. i'll do that and take it with me to show them what i can do:thumb:


give it a go mate can only help.
i had one in my van when i first started out only had a few pics of cars in half had been corrected and half were just basic valets. and explain the difference in process and results. the vast majority of people seemed to respond in the right way and understood. worked well for me


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> thanks Spoony ive got a small portfolio started - need to print some more pics off for it actually. i'll do that and take it with me to show them what i can do:thumb:


Its the only way of proceeding I reckon. Because if you start it off like that its something special compared to your normal valet, and in that case they won't mind paying for it. And after that it can snowball through word of mouth after people see their cars. Even if 1 flyer out of 200 is sucessful then to me that is a win.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for the encouragment guys, much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can anyone reccomend a good site for business cards please?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> can anyone reccomend a good site for business cards please?


www.vistaprint.co.uk I think you get some freebies if you let them print their web address on it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Spoony said:


> www.vistaprint.co.uk I think you get some freebies if you let them print their web address on it.


thanks again Spoony


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> thanks again Spoony


Sometimes I have my uses lol!

While you at it go for the fre rubber stamp, pen and stuff lol


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> can anyone reccomend a good site for business cards please?


Check out www.goodprint.co.uk

you get a dw discount code just ask around the site


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers lads - have another 'thanks' spoony i'm feeling generous tonight


----------



## pajpower0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've got 1000 cards on the way from Vista, all in it's cost approx a tenner!!:thumb: Not the best quality but for the price you can't go wrong. They are always having big sales going on.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Are you designing the flyer? I had some really flash pro designed ones that got virtualy zero calls but my handmade black on yellow paper design did pretty well, imo looking back the pro one didn't get across the message as well. So my advice would be to concentrate on the writing/message - I always try to have no more than 5 or 6 main points to get my message across asap, before the reader bins it because it hasn't conveyed a sense of what it is if you know what I mean.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just had another look at vista print, and they do t-shirts as well. anyone had these before, whats the quality like?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> Are you designing the flyer? I had some really flash pro designed ones that got virtualy zero calls but my handmade black on yellow paper design did pretty well, imo looking back the pro one didn't get across the message as well. So my advice would be to concentrate on the writing/message - I always try to have no more than 5 or 6 main points to get my message across asap, before the reader bins it because it hasn't conveyed a sense of what it is if you know what I mean.


yep, got my own design. double sided on A4 paper. i think it looks o.k, not too complicated. dark red border with my name and mobile number on top, then one detail i offer on one side, and the dearer option on the other side


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

Watch out for Vistaprint - if you're not careful you can end up subscribed to their monthly club at something like 7 quid a month. They do it sneaky-like (Google it) . 

I can recommend Printing.com - got all my marketing stuff from there for my computer support company years ago and recently went back to them. Excellent quality and good deals on if you time it right - this month leaflets are on special offer.

Defo would not recommend Vistaprint.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Another thumbs up for Goodprint here :thumb: Great quality cards ordered Monday morning, on the doorstep Wednesday morning.


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

Multipla Mick said:


> Another thumbs up for Goodprint here :thumb: Great quality cards ordered Monday morning, on the doorstep Wednesday morning.


Was that from stock designs or your own uploaded design?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Mental_Mikey said:


> Was that from stock designs or your own uploaded design?


That was just using one of their templates, still impressed by the speed of the turnaround though, given how long it's taken others in the past.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

double sided A4? :doublesho

it would take the average person 15 minutes to read 2 pages of A4

99% of folk will be hooked or not within the first line

I had 2k flyers made up - handed out about 100 and never got any word back, i posted some business cards through doors (20ish) and got 2 calls and more traffic on my website as the card doesnt give prices etc, just contact details and a logo


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

David said:


> double sided A4? :doublesho
> 
> it would take the average person 15 minutes to read 2 pages of A4
> 
> ...


the font is pretty big - its not in tiny font that takes up the whole piece of paper. its in size 14 with single line descriptions for each part of the detail(s)


----------

